# Projector Help....



## csg123 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm looking to put in a HT in my daylight basement room that has 2 windows and a "french door" in th back that opens out in to the pool room . The problem is the room is 14 9"x 14.0 x 9 ft high. 
I was looking to put in a 92 stewart screen and a Pioneer Pro-fpj1 projector.due to a good price point.

Coupld of question. 
Is the size of screen too big? Is projector good enough w/ some ambient light and the fact I like to watch sports on it?
Does a cheaper projector get me a better "buy".?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

csg123 said:


> I was looking to put in a 92 stewart screen and a Pioneer Pro-fpj1 projector.due to a good price point.
> 
> Coupld of question.
> Is the size of screen too big? Is projector good enough w/ some ambient light and the fact I like to watch sports on it?
> ...


The screen size should be ok in that room..
The Pioneer projector!! I think you can do better..The lumen output is very low for such an expensive projector, and I would be more inclined to get the JVC HD950 if you want to have a D-ILA system..
The JVC has higher lumens and higher contrast and is less expensive..


----------



## csg123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

